# SwissScience Open 2014



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi all

The SwissScience Open 2014 will take place on October 11-12, 2014 in Winterthur, Switzerland. 

After 5 years with no competition in Switzerland, this will be the second in this year.

This comp will take place at a very interesting place: The Swiss Science Center: http://www.technorama.ch/en/
The entrance fee for the whole exhibition is included in the registration fee.
It is a very interesting place to visit, if you are interested in science.

Events:
2x2, 3x3, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, 4x4, 5x5, Pyraminx, Skewb, Megaminx

Check out the SwissScience Open 2014 website for more information and registration.
http://cube.hackvalue.de/sso14/s/en


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah, I am really excited to participate. This will be my second competition


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 11, 2014)

Will be coming from Germany again! Can't wait!


----------

